# Garlicnation's "Forgotten realms and the planes" OOC



## garlicnation (Jun 13, 2006)

Ic thread 

The other thread is now obsolete, feel free to metagame here. Any final charachter questions should be handeled by email.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 14, 2006)

Found it. 

Ready to rock and roll.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 14, 2006)

"and the planes"?  Sweet, I finally got my hands on a copy of Planescape:Torment just recently and it's really gotten me alot more interested in Planewalking and stuff.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2006)

Ferrix! Still wanna do that thing where I'm posing as your familiar?

If so, I'll wait for you to post on the IC thread. Also we should work out how we met and so on.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 14, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "and the planes"?  Sweet, I finally got my hands on a copy of Planescape:Torment just recently and it's really gotten me alot more interested in Planewalking and stuff.




Well, the IC says 'And the plains' so we'll have to see which is really the typo.

Just to make sure: do we know each other or no?


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 14, 2006)

You dont know each other by my book, but it is fine if you write it in.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll put up Hedwan in the RG and start posting in the IC thread tomorrow.

Shayuri, I'll definately still be up for that bit, although I'll warn you Hedwan is an odd one.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 14, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> You dont know each other by my book, but it is fine if you write it in.




I don't mind not knowing each other; I just needed to know so I could determine how I should act.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 14, 2006)

Boombamela was a familiar, one of you could have been the wizard's friend before he died, and now the pixie travels with him.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 14, 2006)

What's the deal with this ad?  Has everyone read something I haven't or are we just assuming our characters know something that we, the players do not?  All I know is that my character stopped in Arabel on his way to the Storm Horn mountains, and that thing about the city being under attack that GN mentioned in one of his posts in the earlier thread.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2006)

Hee...well, Ferrix, Oma's fairly eccentric too. 

Have you posted to the RG thread yet? Oma's background is pretty open-ended; should be easy enough to dovetail in some kind of recent meeting. Perhaps your illusionist ran into some trouble on the road in which Oma was of some use in breaking up or something. Being a sociable sort, Oma would rather travel with company than alone.

Anyway, when you post to the IC thread, Oma will be riding on your character's shoulder in the shape of a raven...a nice shape since it's known wizard familiars of that sort can speak. I shall post in response to your entrance.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 15, 2006)

The "dwarf lady" is the tallest in the party...


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 15, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> The "dwarf lady" is the tallest in the party...




Hehe.  Anything wrong with that?      [I thought there was another Human among the group though...]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 15, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  Anything wrong with that?      [I thought there was another Human among the group though...]




Yeah, my character, but yours is still the tallest.  Then there's a pixie and three gnomes.  I'm not sure what kind of impression to get from Ril though, does she look like a tall dwarf?  Or more like a peculiarly masculine human female?  Or what?  Shoon is pretty boring looking aside from what's in his description.  Come to think of it, my whole character is pretty boring compaired to the others.  I should have made him an Aasimar at least.  Oh well, nothing for it now but to follow the extraplanar circus and see what happens.

Oh, I was just looking at your sheet Dog Moon, and you might want to look over those item lists again just to be safe.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 15, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeah, my character, but yours is still the tallest.  Then there's a pixie and three gnomes.  I'm not sure what kind of impression to get from Ril though, does she look like a tall dwarf?  Or more like a peculiarly masculine human female?  Or what?  Shoon is pretty boring looking aside from what's in his description.  Come to think of it, my whole character is pretty boring compaired to the others.  I should have made him an Aasimar at least.  Oh well, nothing for it now but to follow the extraplanar circus and see what happens.
> 
> Oh, I was just looking at your sheet Dog Moon, and you might want to look over those item lists again just to be safe.




I suppose she would look somewhat like a masculine Human Female.  Fairly buff, not used to feminine products.  Could probably look more feminine if she tried, but the idea never crosses her mind.  She does NOT, by the way, have a beard.  

Hrm.  The only thing I notice wrong is that I forgot to calculate the cost of the shield and warhammer.      Oh, and apparently, I have the world's heaviest warhammer and the world's lightest full plate.  Changes made, thanks.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 15, 2006)

Hedwan does not particularly stand out as a wizard, so please don't assume that right off the bat.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh well, my bad, I thought he had a pointy hat but it's just a bowler.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 16, 2006)

I had the ad in my initial post, basically it was along the lines of:


Adventurers needed, money and fame if you respond. Please show up at xxx tavern at x. I really need to find my junk, and dont worry, you will start having some fun interactions shortly. I never really liked that bartender anyway. Always put in too much grenadine.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 16, 2006)

I will most likely be gone until sunday. Have some fun RPing with each other and make any noncombat rolls on your own.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 18, 2006)

Back. Updating IC thread now.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, I have my computer access back and will be checking as often as I can while on vacation this week.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh yeah, I made this encounter a bit eaisier since last time, namely because my last party had no way of dealing with my little mercury golem.

One hint: I gave you what you need to win. He is not unbeatable.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 19, 2006)

Alright, we've got acid beer, some letters, a pile of disentigrated bartender and maybe a fireball.  Assuming that "fireball" was something you gave us I suppose we could make it expand with heat.  I don't see why our characters would think of that though or for that matter what good it would do if they did.  Well at least Shoon wouldn't.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 19, 2006)

Yay for inventorying your resources. Oh, Riliyana never got to see the outside. Was a bit distracted by the whole getting jabbed by quicksilver thing.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 19, 2006)

let's freese the liquid creature, turning him to solid


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 19, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> Yay for inventorying your resources. Oh, Riliyana never got to see the outside. Was a bit distracted by the whole getting jabbed by quicksilver thing.




Awww, that attack hurt too.  Next time, someone else opens the door.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 19, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> let's freese the liquid creature, turning him to solid




There's a good reason they use mercury in thermometers.  We might be able to shrink it with cold though.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, well Fire/Heat will make it bigger so that would be very BAD, and cold will not hurt, but may shrink or slow it down.

Based on the list above, I think the acid idea may work, we just need a character to figure it out.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 19, 2006)

I laugh at fluid dynamics. Also, because you guys are all templated and junk like that, i will hand out experience at every rest, just so you know. Or a long journey. Those are good too.

Out of curiosity, what is your IC reason for using the beer. Metagaming is nice, but you need some *Motive*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 19, 2006)

Another problem is that the only character who knows the beer is acidic is Riliyana, anyone else just thinks it's "bad", assuming they even noticed her reaction to it.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 19, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> I laugh at fluid dynamics. Also, because you guys are all templated and junk like that, i will hand out experience at every rest, just so you know. Or a long journey. Those are good too.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is your IC reason for using the beer. Metagaming is nice, but you need some *Motive*




None at this point, and after watching the Pixie's arror, I'm thinking cold looks good.  And we have IC info for that one. 

BTW - my above stuff was me, not Fash, he's just trying to see what happens.  Also Is Fash focused or do I need to spend next round doing that?


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 20, 2006)

Dire lemming. I will temporarily take over your charachter unless you post by tonight. It has been 1.5 days since your last post.


Guys, dont worry about initiative, just post what you are planning on doing.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry, it's just that I didn't see any way in which Shoon could positively affect the situation so I was waiting to see the results of the other's actions.  Technically, a round is a six second frame of time in which everyone acts.  Then the next round is another six seconds.  Ignoring initiative kind of cheats dextrous characters and espcially those with Improved Iniative, it also makes things alot more confusing.  Well that's my opinion, but you're the boss, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 21, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Ignoring initiative kind of cheats dextrous characters and espcially those with Improved Iniative, it also makes things alot more confusing.  Well that's my opinion, but you're the boss, I'll see what I can do.




I thought he just meant that we don't need to worry about posting in our initiative order and that when he posts, he'll post everything in order of what goes on.

I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 21, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I thought he just meant that we don't need to worry about posting in our initiative order and that when he posts, he'll post everything in order of what goes on.
> 
> I could be totally wrong though.




Exactly. If you all wait to post in order, everything takes forever and ever.

I willl resolve things in order and you are always allowed to change your actions before they occur, but always post. Even doing nothing.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 21, 2006)

So, summing up the known traits of the Golem:

It's apparently pretty fast.  It's got damage resistance that may be bypassed by fire and cold.  It's apparently got regeneration.  It's got three attacks, the first two of which have beaten AC 25.  It's attacks have not yet done less than 23 points of damage.  It hates healers.  It's all over, we're screwed, I'm going to go huddle in a corner until it impales/decapitates/disembowels me.

It'd be nice if we had an idea of what the battlemat looked like, cause I was under the impression that the thing was kind of far away from Shoon, and then it goes and full attacks for a near instant kill.  Also, how big is the room.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 21, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So, summing up the known traits of the Golem:
> 
> It's apparently pretty fast.  It's got damage resistance that may be bypassed by fire and cold.  It's apparently got regeneration.  It's got three attacks, the first two of which have beaten AC 25.  It's attacks have not yet done less than 23 points of damage.  It hates healers.  It's all over, we're screwed, I'm going to go huddle in a corner until it impales/decapitates/disembowels me.
> 
> It'd be nice if we had an idea of what the battlemat looked like, cause I was under the impression that the thing was kind of far away from Shoon, and then it goes and full attacks for a near instant kill.  Also, how big is the room.




I would agree that a map of some kind would be very helpful in determining what we can do, and how to approach this thing.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 21, 2006)

Again, i am new to the posting thing, and am working on a map right now. In my IRL campaign i just reveal the map i have written, but i have no scanner. This should take a while.

Anyone have any suggestions for doing a map on the computer?

DONT DESPAIR. Seriously, i would not throw an encounter at you guys that you couldnt beat without taking loss. You have already done much better than my last party, and I see you beating this. The whole crawling in a corner and dying thing seems a bit dramatic to me, but crawling in a corner is a good thing.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 21, 2006)

I didn't say I would crawl into the corner and wait to die, I said I would crawl into the corner and wait for it to mutilate me.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 21, 2006)

If you have noticed, keeping the attention of this thing is simple, and thankfully for you, it is a much weaker version of the real thing. Oh, and you WILL fight the real thing, and a ton of other monsters.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 23, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So, summing up the known traits of the Golem:
> 
> It's apparently pretty fast.  It's got damage resistance that may be bypassed by fire and cold.  It's apparently got regeneration.  It's got three attacks, the first two of which have beaten AC 25.  It's attacks have not yet done less than 23 points of damage.  It hates healers.  It's all over, we're screwed, I'm going to go huddle in a corner until it impales/decapitates/disembowels me.
> 
> It'd be nice if we had an idea of what the battlemat looked like, cause I was under the impression that the thing was kind of far away from Shoon, and then it goes and full attacks for a near instant kill.  Also, how big is the room.




Do you feel a BIT better now?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 23, 2006)

Better about what?


----------



## JDragon (Jun 25, 2006)

GN quick ?.

Is the damage that you are listing after DR has been removed?

Thanks


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 27, 2006)

Where is our wizard action? I miss ya hedwan.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 27, 2006)

Was away for a few days, sorry.


----------



## JDragon (Jul 14, 2006)

Anybody out there?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 14, 2006)

No one here but us cabbages.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 14, 2006)

I refuse to be called a cabbage.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm here


----------



## garlicnation (Jul 14, 2006)

CAbbage is a dirty word


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2006)

Here.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2006)

Yo.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 15, 2006)

Great, so why are you all posting here and not in the IC thread? :\


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2006)

I posted! I went smash on the little goopy thing that was coming back.


----------



## JDragon (Jul 15, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Great, so why are you all posting here and not in the IC thread? :\




I posted what my character was doing, but nothing had happened.  Just wanted to see if anyone was still paying attention to the game.

Its been 4 days since some said what they were going to do about the golem, but no indication of whats happened.   :\


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 15, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Great, so why are you all posting here and not in the IC thread? :\




I had mentioned that Riliyana was attempting to use more acidic alcohol to take down the creature, which garlicnation must have missed but you pointed out.  I figured that would be enough, but I guess not.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 15, 2006)

The suspense is killing me, and not in a good way.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 15, 2006)

I did post in the IC thread, btw.  Waiting to see what happens.  Anyone think our mysterious employers are going to show up after this 'test'?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 16, 2006)

As a player - I think the golem is just a passer by that came in when we opened the door, we are not in our hometown anymore, the inn traveled to another plane, like Dorothy's ohuse in Oz.

As a Pixie - What the Fu** is going on over here ?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 16, 2006)

While I've seen nothing so far to suggest that the tavern has plane shifted, it is a distinct possibility given the description of the campaign.  I'm pretty sure the golem was supposed to kill us if we attempted to leave, as that's exactly what it attempted to do when Ril opened the door.  Though it's behavior directly after it's initial attack was a bit odd ("running" around and drawing AoOs from everyone.)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 19, 2006)

So I guess someone cast Imprison on Garlic Nation.  Actually, in my experience DMs who disappear without a word have probably quit but for some reason think the best way to do that is to flake out and just stop showing up.  This of course is both completely foolish and rude as what it does is first make people wait and worry that something happened and then get pissed that you don't even care enough to save them the trouble by doing something as simple as saying "I don't want to DM anymore".  In other words, telling people the truth only makes unreasonable people angry with you.  Flaking out makes everyone angry with you.

Of course if that's not the case at all for GN and he does have a good reason for disappearing then that whole statement was a waste of time.  I could say I hope he has a good reason but usually good reasons involve bad things happening so that actually seems kind of like I'm wishing him ill.  Of course if GN simply flaked out than I'd not have as much of a problem with wishing him ill.  I think this is a conundrum, let me look that up on Webster.......  Hm, from what I can tell, yes that’s the right word.  This has been another edition of Dire Lemming's Mind: Flee For The Sake of Yours.


----------



## JDragon (Jul 19, 2006)

Well he replier to my inquiry about where everyone was on the 14th (Friday) kind of.  But per his stats has not been back on since the 15th.

SO who really knows.

At this point I have the threads bookmarked and I'm here almost daily so when he shows up I'll post.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 24, 2006)

So do you think it'd be ok if I used my character for another game if I get into one?

Also, are you getting emails when your subscribed threads are updated because I'm not.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 26, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So do you think it'd be ok if I used my character for another game if I get into one?
> 
> Also, are you getting emails when your subscribed threads are updated because I'm not.




I see no reason why you couldn't use your character for another campaign, although it would likely be different because they might have different rolling methods at the minimum.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 28, 2006)

You know, it seems like something bad must have happened to GN.  I hope he's ok.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 29, 2006)

Hrm.  Guess tomorrow will be 2 weeks since he's disappeared...


----------

